# existing ceiling 6 speaker setup



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Read your manual about Atmos.
Use a powered sub, position near receiver. If wall facing type, aim at wall, preferably in a corner.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think your plan will sound very good. You want the dialogue to sound like it's coming from the display, not the ceiling. The preferred arrangement is to have the main speakers at ear level aimed towards the listening position. The rear surrounds can be a bit higher. I'd only use ceiling speakers for height channels in a Dolby Atmos setup. 



https://www.dolby.com/about/support/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/


----------



## moneymm22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Dave Sal said:


> I don't think your plan will sound very good. You want the dialogue to sound like it's coming from the display, not the ceiling. The preferred arrangement is to have the main speakers at ear level aimed towards the listening position. The rear surrounds can be a bit higher. I'd only use ceiling speakers for height channels in a Dolby Atmos setup.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dolby.com/about/support/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/


i had it running the past week or so and it has been good, at first i doubled up the front center and rear center and put them in the center output, and it wasnt very good, b/c the speaking was coming right over our head instead of from the TV. now with that removed, it works pretty well.

they are in the ceiling, we moved in and painted and are done with that kind of work, no way i am taking out these speakers. if they dont work out i will just stop using them and get a wireless theater system, but i am just trying to make the best out of what is already here.

so for a subwoofer, would this work, and just put it on top of the furniture that holds the receivers?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I hate to be negative but a subwoofer in a ceiling sounds like a terrible idea. First, it will rattle the drywall and probably resonate the whole ceiling. A sub should be installed on a hard surface if possible, such as a concrete floor, in order to prevent this. Placing a sub in a corner, referred to as corner loading, also reinforces bass output if you have a smaller sub or are looking for extra bass output. 

I would definitely be happy if I had ceiling speakers in my new home, but I'd use them properly, for height speakers, and possibly for rear surround duties. For the main left / right and center channels I'd get regular floor standing speakers or maybe bookshelf speakers mounted on stands and placed appropriately.


----------



## moneymm22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Dave Sal said:


> I hate to be negative but a subwoofer in a ceiling sounds like a terrible idea. First, it will rattle the drywall and probably resonate the whole ceiling. A sub should be installed on a hard surface if possible, such as a concrete floor, in order to prevent this. Placing a sub in a corner, referred to as corner loading, also reinforces bass output if you have a smaller sub or are looking for extra bass output.
> 
> I would definitely be happy if I had ceiling speakers in my new home, but I'd use them properly, for height speakers, and possibly for rear surround duties. For the main left / right and center channels I'd get regular floor standing speakers or maybe bookshelf speakers mounted on stands and placed appropriately.


i think i am gonnna just get a subwoofer and plug right into the receiver and leave in that area on floor or on furniture.


but if i run into a bunch of money down the road..... for ideal setup , dont use the two middle speakers, and use the front left and right as surround left and right, and the rear two as rear surround?

and then buy a subwoofer, center and front speakers?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

moneymm22 said:


> i think i am gonnna just get a subwoofer and plug right into the receiver and leave in that area on floor or on furniture.
> 
> 
> but if i run into a bunch of money down the road..... for ideal setup , dont use the two middle speakers, and use the front left and right as surround left and right, and the rear two as rear surround?
> ...







Just add a sub and run in 5.1 for the time being.


Do NOT put the sub in a corner, that WILL muddy the sound quality, and just let the center rear speaker do nothing. Lord only knows why it would have ever been put there to start with. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree with some of the Folks here and say go with a decent Dolby Atmos setup.
When I finished my Home Theater "redo" back in 2014, installed a 11.2 System, shortly after Dolby Atmos became mainstream. Well, or a couple of years later.
Anyways, I kicked my Butt for not waiting for that Format.
And your Receiver is ready for it.

And yes, a Sub will work just fine in corners. As long as it fires into the Center of the Room.


----------

